# UK Sterling Savings Account?



## Emmaf (10 May 2011)

Wonder if anyone could help please.

I'm an Irish citizen living and working in Ireland.  I spent many years in the UK, and have two bank accounts there with one large UK bank and Nationwide.  Both regular current accounts, mostly used for purchasing online etc, never a lot of money in them.

I recently sold a property in the UK and have had £20k lodged into one account.  I rang Nationwide and asked them about opening a savings account, but was told as I'm not a UK tax payer my only option is an Isle of Man account.  No idea what this is about, although I have read up on it on the website, and still remain clueless.

Rang other large UK bank and guy told me if I have a UK address then I can have a savings account.  Explained that I don't have a UK address, so he then asked if I could get one??

I just want to put this money into a UK savings account and let it gain interest.  It is my intention to add to this money and use it to purchase a property when I return to the UK.

Can anyone advise how I can open my UK savings account, or what options are available to me?  I don't want to put it into an Irish bank.


Thanks.

Emma


----------



## Gervan (10 May 2011)

Halifax Uk have some savings accounts for non-Uk residents:
 Guaranteed Reserve account for 3 years, 4% interest, which you can get gross as a non-UK resident. However, you can't add to the original deposit, but could open another savings account. http://www.halifax.co.uk/savings/accounts/longer-term/guaranteed-reserve/
 Stepped Reserve, a 5 year plan averaging 4.5% interest, but you can withdraw money after one year, with penalty  http://www.halifax.co.uk/savings/accounts/other-savings-accounts/stepped-income-reserve/ 
 Liquid Gold, pays about 0.5% but handy for using as a clearing account or depositing the interest from above accounts.

In theory the accounts can be opened by sending a letter with all the details, but I sent two letters. About 2 weeks after sending the first and hving no response, I phoned up, but went on one of those circular phone tours where after 3 or 4 different referrals you end up being given the first number you phoned. I sent the second registered post but it also disappeared without trace. 
Finally I managed to open an account while over in the UK. The Halifax branches are open Saturday mornings.


----------



## Slim (11 May 2011)

Hi Emmaf.

I opened an account with Ulster Bank in NI. I used my passport and utility bills as normal and I will have to declare any interest to the Revenue here. UB were happy enough, bit of paperwork just. ALso opened an account with Halifax in NI, same process. Slim


----------



## bemmi (11 May 2011)

Barclays Wealth International is another option for sterling or euro (or other).  You can choose between offshore or UK location for your account.  Interest rates aren't good but you get easy access.  

Slim - did you open savings or fixed term accounts with Halifax NI / Ulster Bank NI? Thanks!


----------



## Slim (11 May 2011)

bemmi said:


> Barclays Wealth International is another option for sterling or euro (or other). You can choose between offshore or UK location for your account. Interest rates aren't good but you get easy access.
> 
> Slim - did you open savings or fixed term accounts with Halifax NI / Ulster Bank NI? Thanks!


 
Savings(fixed term) with Halifax and current and savings(variable instant access) with UB.


----------



## Emmaf (11 May 2011)

Thanks for all that...so it seems that it's straight forward enough to do.  I'm obviously not speaking to the right people in the banks.


----------

